# HUANCHACO BEACH!!!



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

llego el verano... hora de ir a la yapla
huanchaquito no es un balneario enorme y espectacular pero hay pocas fotos de el ... les pongo unas fotitos para q lo conoscan mejor




el viejisimo muelle









esos cables!!!!


curioso pez













     :runaway:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tiene encanto...se ve bien cuidada, pero podría estar mejor.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

yo fui hace como 4 años a huanchaco, la verdad es que lo único atractivo son el muelle y los caballitos de totora, sin embargo el resto está masomenos nomas, le falta más orden, más áreas verdes, y por lo que veo en las fotos, el cableado está hecho a la como sea. Hay muchas cosas para mejorar en huanchaco, se vería realmente bonito si la gente se preocupara también y no esperasen a las autoridades


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Ayer estuve por Huanchaco...y tomé algunas fotos..








































































































































seguridad para los veraneantes y la municipalidad


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

disculpen la ignorancia, donde queda huanchaco?????


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

francis2064 said:


> disculpen la ignorancia, donde queda huanchaco?????


Trujillo


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Tiene potencial! Hay que sacarle provecho.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta de la pm, pero como dicen hay k sacarle mas provecho por k tiene pa masss.


----------



## .-.-LuCiaNa-.-. (Mar 30, 2005)

Yo una vez me subí a esas cosas de totora y casi me vuelco...fue horrible..todo el mundo miro como diciendo ¿What? que niña mas imbécil.. :sleepy: 

Pero se ve linda la playa...ojalá algun dia pueda conocerla.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Por lo que veo te cobran para entrar al muelle, S/. 0.50?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

.-.-LuCiaNa-.-. said:


> Yo una vez me subí a esas cosas de totora y casi me vuelco...fue horrible..todo el mundo miro como diciendo ¿What? que niña mas imbécil.. :sleepy:
> 
> Pero se ve linda la playa...ojalá algun dia pueda conocerla.


No te sientas mal Luciana, por lo menos lo intentaste...yo en mi vida me he subido a uno de esos...de hecho me pasaría lo mismo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Por lo que veo te cobran para entrar al muelle, S/. 0.50?


No puedo creerlo...es una broma??? Es un muelle...es mas, ni siquiera es el muelle turistico de Santa Monica en Los Angeles (y eso que ni ahí te cobran por entrar)...es un simple muelle sin ningun atractivo mas que el mismo muelle!!! Por eso te cobran?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

No solo molesta q cobren, lo que más molesta es que no usen el dinero para su mantención, igual cobraban un sol en el estacionamiento del aereopuerto de Tumbes, y eso era un terral, ni más ni menos.........


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> No solo molesta q cobren, lo que más molesta es que no usen el dinero para su mantención, igual cobraban un sol en el estacionamiento del aereopuerto de Tumbes, y eso era un terral, ni más ni menos.........


Bueno, el muelle no es un terral como el estacionamiento del aeropuerto ese...es solamente una cosa antigua la cual siempre está en mantenimiento para la seguridad de los visitantes, además que solo cobran entrada en época de verano que es cuando afluyen más turistas a Huanchaco. También, la municipalidad distrital de Huanchaco es conocida por el cobro de este tipo de cosas (parqueo, peaje, etc), pero ahora han empezado a usar el dinero adecuadamente. por ejemplo, la pista a Huanchaco ha sido totalmente reasfaltada, se ha creado el escuadrón de 'seguridad bajo el sol' (que empezó en Huanchaco y ahora va cubrir varias playas de Trujillo). Finalmente, debemos recordar que Huanchaco es un distrito bastante grande el cual no solamente abarca el balneario, sino muchos grandes AA.HH's en el cono norte de Trujillo, donde la gente no está en las condiciones de pagar arbitrios muy altos, pero igua la municipalidad tiene que cubrir la necesidad de construir jardines, pistas, veredas, etc...es por eso que la municipalidad de Huanchaco no tiene otra que conseguir dinero en la parte del balneario.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Buenas tomas, de hecho que falta más desarrollo y mayor orden y limpieza.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

Huanchaco es bonito, pero no para bañarse....lo atractivo es el muelle y los caballitos de totora.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

Siii,el muelle se ve muy chido!!,la playa pues.. + o -,no se si sea yo,o luce un poco sucia la playa!!.
los caballitos tambien se ven bien!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no se huanchaco me parece + o - , cuando fui a huanchaco no me gusto la playa.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

claro q huanchaco deberia estar mucho mejor
trujillo se merece un balneario de primera

ademas es cierto q huanchaco no es una buena playa para bañarse
mucha rocas en la orilla


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenas fotos.


----------

